# My 9yr old decided to play therapist!



## Wrench (Mar 21, 2011)

My wife and I have been having some troubles for almost 5 months and we have been talking to each other and e-mailing a therapist.

I don't know if my oldest girl has been eavesdropping or hacked my e-mail account, but last night she decided it was time to have a talk with each of us.

After surprising her mom upstairs during their bedtime chat she caught me off gaurd while her sister was getting tucked in. We haven't told her anything and I thought she didn't know.

I did my best to explain that it was mom's idea because she doesn't want to live with me anymore and that I don't know if she can let go of her resentment (then I explained what resentment means). I told her I'm trying to make it work and that I'll always be her dad no matter what, and that as long as we're in this strange town we'll stay together but when we move back home we may get seperate homes.

Then she holds my hand and tells me that mom shouldn't marry some office guy because she thinks we're like spaghetti and meatballs, we are ok by ourselves but really good together.:rofl:

She said mom makes me nicer and more girly and I make mom less "office-mom" and bug her until she puts her blackberry away and talks to them at dinner! 


She caught us both off guard and we're not sure what to say tonight but at least we'll be ready for it! Gotta love kids...


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Wrench said:


> Then she holds my hand and tells me that mom shouldn't marry some office guy because *she thinks we're like spaghetti and meatballs, we are ok by ourselves but really good together.:rofl:*
> 
> She said mom makes me nicer and more girly and I make mom less "office-mom" and bug her until she puts her blackberry away and talks to them at dinner!


Aw. That is cute. Kids are very perceptive. So I am sure that while you may not have said anything to her, she senses something is up between you guys.


----------

